# PhysX Test in aktuellen Heft (01/2010) nur mit NVidia Karten als PhysX Berechner.



## Lord Wotan (29. November 2009)

Hey


Ich verstehe nicht, warum euer Test nicht auch mit einer Kopie aus NVidia Grafikkarte und Ageia BFG PHYS-X PCI Karte bzw.  Ati Grafikkarte mit einer Ageia BFG PHYS-X PCI Karte getestet wurde. Warum werden somit keine Ageia BFG PHYS-X PCI Karten in euren Test aufgenommen?

Ich würde nämlich gerne wissen, ob es Stimmt, das die Ageia BFG PHYS-X PCI Karte voll ausreichend  sein soll, für reine PhysX Berechnung und man deshalb gar keine zusätzliche NVidia Grafikkarte ab NVidia GT 9600 braucht.


----------



## Two-Face (29. November 2009)

Der Ageia PhysX P100-Accelerator (den gibt's übrigens auch von Asus, nicht nur von BFG) wird von aktuelleren Spielen (Batman: Arkham Asylum z.B.) nicht oder nur bedingt unterstützt. Zwar sollen aktuelle Treiber auch mit der Karte funktionieren bzw. unterstüzen diese, so laut der Nvidia-Website, allerdings sind neuere Spiele nicht mehr damit spielbar. Dieses Problem ist aber erst schwerwiegend, wenn man eine ATI-Grafikkarte verwendet: Dann funktioniert nur noch der 8.09.Xer Treiber.


----------



## Lord Wotan (30. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Ageia PhysX P100-Accelerator (den gibt's übrigens auch von Asus, nicht nur von BFG) wird von aktuelleren Spielen (Batman: Arkham Asylum z.B.) nicht oder nur bedingt unterstützt. Zwar sollen aktuelle Treiber auch mit der Karte funktionieren bzw. unterstüzen diese, so laut der Nvidia-Website, allerdings sind neuere Spiele nicht mehr damit spielbar. Dieses Problem ist aber erst schwerwiegend, wenn man eine ATI-Grafikkarte verwendet: Dann funktioniert nur noch der 8.09.Xer Treiber.


Mir geht es um ein Testvergleich.


----------



## Two-Face (30. November 2009)

Um es mal prägnant auszudrücken, ein P100 Accelerator kommt in Sachen PhysX-Leistung einer GeForce 8800 GT gleich - moderne Games, wie Batman: AA setzen eine Grafikkarte dieser Leistungsklasse für die höchste Stufe an Physik-Effekten vorraus. Also theoretisch würde eine Ageia-Karte noch für sämtliche Physik-Effekte ausreichen - wenn die Karten bloß unterstützt würden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2009)

Fast niemand auf diesem Planeten hat eine dedizierte Physx-Karte, daher haben wir auf sie verzichtet. Der Artikel soll schließlich aufzeigen, wie leicht man mit etwas Bastelarbeit eine kleine Geforce, die vielleicht noch im Schrank liegt, als Einstein abstellt und damit mehr Effekte und Fps bekommt – gerade als Radeon-Nutzer. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## knarf99 (1. Dezember 2009)

Was mir Rätzel aufgibt Welche Test System ihr verwendet ein Mainboard mit 2x16 PCIex oder 2x8 PCIex Dabestimmt die leistung einbricht unter 2x8 PCIex. 

Zweite frage ich habe heute eine 9400 mit 512MB ich glaub sogar die hatte DDR3 anboard von pyn oder so für 50 euro gesehen würde die ausreichen da im artikel von mindestens eine 9500 die rede ist

ich seh ihr habt ein x58 verwendet also kann mann davonausgehen das es nicht mit einem P45 oder P55 Probiert habt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Dezember 2009)

Es handelt sich wie unter den Benchmarks zu sehen um einen X58, ergo 2x 16 Lanes. Die Bahnen sollten aber keinen bis kaum Einfluss haben, da für Physx keine Daten-Unmengen übertragen werden.

Eine Geforce 9400 GT ist zu langsam, um eine 8800 GT oder schneller zu unterstützen – eine 9500 GT, GT 220 oder 9600 GT sollte es schon sein. Als Radeon-Nutzer profitierst du auch mit einer 9400 GT.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lord Wotan (1. Dezember 2009)

In anderen Forum wird von einer GT 220 abgeraten. Sondern als unteres Minimum wird immer gesagt es sollte mindestens eine GT 9600 oder neu eine GT 240 sein. Jeder sagt was anderes. Was stimmt den nun.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Dezember 2009)

Das kommt darauf an, wie viele Fps du haben möchtest.  Du hast ja das Heft und die Benchmarks vor dir. Eine Radeon profitiert von jeder kleinen Geforce daneben, da diese Physx schneller abarbeiten als jede CPU. Bei einer Geforce als Primärkarte wird's schwieriger. Eine 8800 GT profitiert selbst von einer 9500 GT als Physiker, während eine GTX 285 von der 9500 GT ausgebremst wird. Eine GT 220 liegt aus für Physx wichtigen FLOPS-Sicht zwischen der 9500 GT und der 9600 GT – Letztere ist auch für eine GTX 285 geeignet. Pauschal kann man's eben nicht formulieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## suppamario74 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ähm, also ich habe eine HD4890 im Rechner und aus der letzten PC-Aufrüstaktion meines Stiefsohnes ist eine FX5500 übrig geblieben.
Muss die GForce zwingend in einen PCIe Slot oder reicht auch PCI?
Greetz


----------



## Naumo (2. Dezember 2009)

wie siehts denn aus mit dem p55 chipsatz? bremst die physix karte dann meine gtx260 aus wegen den lanes, denn dann hat meine gtx ja automatisch nur noch 8lanes zur verfügung...
ich würde eventuell eine 9600green verbauen ohne separaten stromanschluss


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann muss ich mal Konkret fragen, In meinen PC habe ich folgende Kombination  am Laufen Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 plus Ageia BFG PHYS-X PCI Karte. Wahre es da Sinnvoll die Ageia BFG PHYS-X PCI Karte rauszuwerfen und statt dessen eine NVidia GT 220 zur reinen PhysX Berechnung einzubauen. Ich habe folgenden Chipsatz am Mainboard, Intel P45 (ASUS Maximus II Formula). Sodas sich bei einsatz von zwei PCIe Karten die 16lanes PCIe 2.0 16 in 2x 8 lanes PCIe 2.0 aufzuteilen. Was ja defakto eine Reduzierung auf PCIe1.0 16 Lanes währe oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler. Wie gesagt währe da eine NVidia GT 220 eine Empfehlung zur reinen PhysX Berechnung. Folgende Auflösung wid Gefahren. Dual Monitorbetrieb. Monitor 1 1600x1200 und Monitor 2 1680x1050


Bei meiner Frau ist du Sache noch anders. Die hat z.Z folgende Kombination am Laufen, PCI-E MSI NVidia 8000GTX mit 768MB DDR3 plus PCI BFG PHYS-X Karte auf einen Intel x38 Chipsatzboard (Asus P5E). Was wäre da die  Empfehlung? Auch eine GT 220 zur reinen PhysX Berechnung einzubauen. Auch so folgende Auflösung wird gefahren. Dual Monitor Betrieb mit je 1200x1024


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2009)

suppamario74 schrieb:


> Ähm, also ich habe eine HD4890 im Rechner und aus der letzten PC-Aufrüstaktion meines Stiefsohnes ist eine FX5500 übrig geblieben.
> Muss die GForce zwingend in einen PCIe Slot oder reicht auch PCI?
> Greetz


Mit einer FX5500 geht das leider gar nicht. Die Geforce muss mindestens eine "8" vorn haben, oder mit GTX, GTS oder GT beginnen und 32 Shader-ALUs haben.

Danke Nvidia, für das eingängige Namensschema  - sonst hätte ich ja nur schreiben brauchen:  "eine Geforce ab der 8er-Reihe mit mind. 16 ALUs".


----------



## Lord Wotan (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte nur fragen ob jemand auf meine Fragen eine Antwort hat. Hier meine Fragen

In meinen PC habe ich folgende Kombination am Laufen Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 plus Ageia BFG PHYS-X PCI Karte. Wäre es da Sinnvoll die Ageia BFG PHYS-X PCI Karte rauszuwerfen und statt dessen eine NVidia GT 220 zur reinen PhysX Berechnung einzubauen. Ich habe folgenden Chipsatz am Mainboard, Intel P45 (ASUS Maximus II Formula). Sodas sich bei einsatz von zwei PCIe Karten die 16lanes PCIe 2.0 16 in 2x 8 lanes PCIe 2.0 aufzuteilen. Was ja defakto eine Reduzierung auf PCIe1.0 16 Lanes währe oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler. Wie gesagt währe da eine NVidia GT 220 eine Empfehlung zur reinen PhysX Berechnung. Folgende Auflösung wid Gefahren. Dual Monitorbetrieb. Monitor 1 1600x1200 und Monitor 2 1680x1050


Bei meiner Frau ist du Sache noch anders. Die hat z.Z folgende Kombination am Laufen, PCI-E MSI NVidia 8000GTX mit 768MB DDR3 plus PCI BFG PHYS-X Karte auf einen Intel x38 Chipsatzboard (Asus P5E). Was wäre da die Empfehlung? Auch eine GT 220 zur reinen PhysX Berechnung einzubauen. Auch so folgende Auflösung wird gefahren. Dual Monitor Betrieb mit je 1200x1024

Oder sollte ich für beide PC´s jeweils eine NVidia GT9600 Kaufen?


----------



## TheHille (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich muss auf Seite 36 oben rechts der Anleitung von Ausfgabe 01/2010 widersprechen. ATI + Geforce Physx geht auch mit einem Monitor (Ein/Ausgang), der an der ATI anzustecken ist.

Unter Win7 kann man für die andere Karte einen "fiktiven" Monitor erzwingen lassen. Dann ist mit dem Patch im Internet auch die Option des Geforce-Treibers für Physx freigegeben. 

Zumindest hab ich das so gemacht, weil ich keinen 2. Monitor habe. Funktioniert aber einwandfrei!

Ich betreibe eine 9600GT green + HD 4850.


----------

